# Old Beeper



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That is B4Ts. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That is B4Ts. :laughing:


I was waiting for that.. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Never seen such. 

The Motorola Bravo is the earliest I remember. I carried two at once. One from Cell One (about 50 bucks a month) and one from Sky Pager (about 200 bucks a month). My, how the times have changed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Never seen such.
> 
> The Motorola Bravo is the earliest I remember. I carried two at once. One from Cell One (about 50 bucks a month) and one from Sky Pager (about 200 bucks a month). My, how the times have changed.


And I bet a VHS VCR cost $1200.00 at the time..:laughing:

Mine is $90.00 for the year..


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Do they still make pagers?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

B4T said:


> And I bet a VHS VCR cost $1200.00 at the time..:laughing:
> 
> In the mid-to-late 70's VHS VCR's cost $1200. 2&4 hour speed, one day, one event timer. In the early 80's they came down to $600. That's when I bought one.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr.C said:


> Do they still make pagers?


 That's the reason Motorola went out of the TV business. There was more profit in that pocket pager, than there was in building and selling a 25" color TV set.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr.C said:


> Do they still make pagers?


We still sell a lot of them to volunteer fire departments, hospitals and ambulance services.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr.C said:


> Do they still make pagers?


They have a few beeper stores here on Long Island.. there are more people using them besides me.. :laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Old beeper


I have never seen that one. I was in the business until "cells" ran us out.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

That may be one of the first models after Ken Fischer bragged on stealing all the technology to build Motorola's robotic pager assembly plant. He left Motorola shortly after that and moved on to destroy Eastman Kodak.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Genuine hand assembled in USA Motorola pre Ken product with a crystal and vibrating reeds.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

My dad had this awesome vcr with a top loader. You would press the eject button and insert the tape in the top. Looked pretty awesome at the time. Used to watch Karate Kid 3 in it....... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

3 times louder than my phone!!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> My dad had this awesome vcr with a top loader. You would press the eject button and insert the tape in the top. Looked pretty awesome at the time. Used to watch Karate Kid 3 in it....... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Top loaders were a lot more reliable. They were easier on the tapes, too.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

When I worked in Freeport TX I had a Pageboy 2 looked almost identical to that pager but it talked. 
I carry a pager I have it monitor the voice mailbox on the cell phone . Where I live there are places I go that cell phones don't work and I am on 24/7 call and I have to call back . It also is good for screening calls if they don't leave a message then it is not important


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those original pagers simply buzzed loudly, and then you had to call in for your message(s).

Each city had a separate phone exchange dedicated for the Bellboy® service. In Washington, DC, for example, I believe that exchange was "666"


----------



## Cjselectric (Aug 28, 2012)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Genuine hand assembled in USA Motorola pre Ken product with a crystal and vibrating reeds.


I remember my dads company still used those up unill 97


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

My buddy is a volunteer FF and they still carry Minitor voice pagers.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Eddies Electric said:


> 3 times louder than my phone!!


Oh snap! Theres two of you all!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

How does a pager work? Do you just recieve a text message on it?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Genuine hand assembled in USA Motorola pre Ken product with a crystal and vibrating reeds.


same tech as most fire pagers, my dept uses them still and also alpha numeric!


----------



## CJE (Oct 10, 2010)

chewy said:


> How does a pager work? Do you just recieve a text message on it?


 Don't know about the new ones, but I had a seperate pager number. My first one just buzzed and you had to call in to get the number to return the call. My last one showed the callers number on a small screen, so no more hassle with calling in. It was nice because you could set different sounds for certain callers or you could look at the number and say "not today!":whistling2: 
The last day I carried one was about 10 years ago.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> How does a pager work? Do you just recieve a text message on it?


Either vibrates or plays different sound.. beeps every (5) minutes when there is a page waiting for you.. punch in a phone number or a code..

Receives pages in commercial buildings and basements.. never missed a call in (15) years.. bullet proof technology.._* w*_*eakness*.. smart ass forum members.. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> Either vibrates or plays different sound.. beeps every (5) minutes when there is a page waiting for you.. punch in a phone number or a code..
> 
> Receives pages in commercial buildings and basements.. never missed a call in (15) years.. bullet proof technology.._* w*_*eakness*.. smart ass forum members.. :laughing:


 
The weakness is that it is completely unnecassary. You still need a phone to call that number back. All phones double as pagers too. When they call and get your voicemail, they can page you from that menu. Therefore, it makes absolutely no sense to carry to pieces of equipment when most people realized 15 years ago that it made no sense.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> The weakness is that it is completely unnecassary. You still need a phone to call that number back. All phones double as pagers too. When they call and get your voicemail, they can page you from that menu. Therefore, it makes absolutely no sense to carry to pieces of equipment when most people realized 15 years ago that it made no sense.


It is half the size of a phone and fits perfectly in a loop on my tool belt.. but thanks for your concern..


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

B4T said:


> It is half the size of a phone and fits perfectly in a loop on my tool belt.. but thanks for your concern..


Not only that, but when it gets knocked off of your belt or it gets wet because you got caught in a sudden downpour, it doesn't cost you $400 to replace it (as I experienced with my iPhone 4 3 weeks after buying it). My phone now stays in the truck, if people really want to get hold of me, they will persist. Since doing that, I now find that a lot of trivial things that people were calling me about constantly have gone by the wayside. I'll call people back after seeing their number on my phone, 9 times out of 10 they say "Oh that's OK, I figured it out...". 

I did give up the pager though, too much stuff...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

B4T said:


> Either vibrates or plays different sound.. beeps every (5) minutes when there is a page waiting for you.. punch in a phone number or a code..
> 
> Receives pages in commercial buildings and basements.. never missed a call in (15) years.. bullet proof technology.._* w*_*eakness*.. smart ass forum members.. :laughing:


So you go to a phone to punch in the code or can you do it from the pager itself? and is their a message like an answering phone waiting>?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> So you go to a phone to punch in the code or can you do it from the pager itself? and is their a message like an answering phone waiting>?


You call the beeper number like any other phone number.. you hear (3) beeps and you punch in your phone number.. I get the page in less than (4) minutes..

It shows what ever numbers you pushed on your phone..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

B4T said:


> You call the beeper number like any other phone number.. you hear (3) beeps and you punch in your phone number.. I get the page in less than (4) minutes..
> 
> It shows what ever numbers you pushed on your phone..


Oh I see so I could prank page you with 58008 and you would be like oh my gosh, boobs, what a riot.


----------

